# Babies First Tooth Not a Front Tooth??



## LilDreamy

Alexa has been teething for a while... and it appears that her right top... vampire tiith is coming in first???

Is this normal/possible?? So confused.

:lol: Will look so funny. :haha:


----------



## xpatchx

Any teeth can come through at any time. My sisters first tooth was a back one. It'#s jsut normally it's the front ones =) Unfortunately it means you may get the worst part of teething early because they apparently take long and hurt a bit more to come through x


----------



## rockys-mumma

I thought Alfies vampire tooth was going to be first! It swelled up and had a white dot on the top but then it dissapeared and then he got his bottom front ones, followed by the top front ones, now the two either side of the middle on the top!


----------



## LilDreamy

Maybe Alexa will be the same.
It's just a white dot for now, and a little harder than the rest of her gums.

She hasn't shown any pain yet... hopefully it stays that way!


----------



## Jchihuahua

Wow, that's quite unusual for that to be the first one. Daisy has 12 teeth but still hasn't got those ones! It usually, but not always, goes front teeth, the ones on either side of the front teeth, pre molars, canines, molars.


----------



## amygwen

It's completely normal. My LOs first tooth was his vampire and it was quite random because I always thought the bottom 2 would come in first but I was wrong. His dentist assured us it's completely normal and any teeth can grow in at any time! He's only grown 1 of his vampire teeth, but he now has two center teeth on top and four teeth on the bottom!


----------



## lili24

My LO got her bottom left 'fang' as her first tooth at 8.5 months! She now has 4 teeth all in random places so they can definitely come in any order!


----------



## Tasha

None of my children have had theirs come through in the 'correct' order. Kaysie Blossom was born with a molar :thumbup:


----------



## lovealittle1

I thought my LO was going to cut his fang tooth first as there is a hard white bit there but I was told it was a calcium deposit :shrug:


----------



## cherryglitter

Jake had his two vampire teeth through first, shortly followed by the two front, then the bottom middle two!


----------

